# Low-Magic VC - Viable?



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, clearly a low-magic approach to building a Vampire Counts army isn't _optimal_ - let's get that out of the way right now. But as an academic exercise, let's pretend there are some gamers out there that still like the idea of the Blood Dragons. Are they up shit creek, or could there be something to it?

Of course, low magic is relative. An army with three Vampires and a Lord, without upgrades, would be throwing around a respectable 7 PD and 6 DD. Still, that's nothing compared to the version of the same with 14 PD, 7 DD, +1 to Dispel rolls, and the ability to float one of their magic die from one pool to the other. And the bound spells. Oh gods, the _bound spells_...

But I digress. What I want to know is, who's seen this done (or better still, done it themselves)? And how did it work?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

It is a bit tricky to get going, but it can be done.

Basically youre best shot is by making a Lord of charging death on a Abyssal Terror w Dreadlance, Wristbands of Black Gold, Red Fury, Walking Death and probably Dread Knight. You can put him on a Zombie Dragon too ofc but that leaves you with 1 less hero which aint too hot.

Then its all about Heavy Cav going for the Killkill. Id most likely have 2 units of Blood Knights w a hero in each and a 3d one somewhere where it feels right. Minimal Core Units (3x10 whatnots) and Fell Bats and Dire Wolves to cover up the rest. I would sneak in the Book of Arkhan somewhere because its simply damn good.
Perhaps try the Lycani hero version too, keep this guy in a snaking Dire Wolf unit. Vampire w GW, Talisman of the Lycani, Gem of Blood, Eternal Hatred and Walking Death. These guys should flank stuff and hopefully break them with your quite likely 5 CR vs max 2 


Subtlety is completely out the window if you go for this kind of idea. You basically play WoC with Vampires instead of Chaos Warriors, and it aint that bad, not at all. It completely lacks all kind of classical VC resistance though. Your core units wont do shit since they wont get the magical support that they desperately need to be even remotely useful, you can always hope they survive to claim/contest a quarter at least. 
It might very well back backfire massively against defensive shooting armies, but against other combat armies it might be extremely effective :wink:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I've done it.

5 Bloodknights, Banner of Blood keep. Castellan with Sword of might.
Led by
Vampire Lord. Red fury, Dreadknight, Immortal Hunger (the re-roll to miss one), Blood drinker and Walach's bloody Hauberk.

The Vampire lord will kill alot of things, thus sustaining the Bloodknights. Who hit at a whopping Str7 on the charge. Castellan has 4 Str6 attacks for challenges That don't interest/benefit the lord.

Back them up with Dire wolves/fell bats to keep them screened/flanks protected.

Black knights to aid them/attack weaker units.

There isn't many units that can have Bloodknights crash into them.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Low magic VC is vary possible just take really hard hitting units like banshees, and grave guard lead by the oh so incredibly under priced wight lord. Then throw in a unit of black knights (or if you enemy doesn't spam artillery, blood knights.), and you have yourself a respectable army that can win without throwing out 10+ magic dice.


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

it could work, perhaps you would need loads of zombies or such as a screen though and have some grave guard behind. Speaking as a long time TK player though you would have to know tonnes about your army and tactics though to make it efficient


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

My wife generally takes a L3 V Lord with Master Of The Dark Arts, Summon Creatures Of The Night and Forbidden Lore (for Lore of Beasts), and 2 regular L1 vamps tooled for combat. She's still churning out 9 PD / 6 DD per magic phase, but people seem not to mind so much because her uber caster *doesn't* use the lore from the VC book.


----------

